# Decals and paint



## Dbike (Jun 23, 2022)

Regarding the 1969 Schwinn Sting-Ray bikes (especially the Fair Lady), I forgot which are the decals and which are paint for the emblems/identification. For example, on the top bar of the frame, the side of the forks, the chain guard, etc. I does look like a decal on the top bar. Is it a decal on the chain guard? Here is a photo of my '69 Fair Lady which I am referring to.


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Jun 23, 2022)

Dbike said:


> Regarding the 1969 Schwinn Sting-Ray bikes (especially the Fair Lady), I forgot which are the decals and which are paint for the emblems/identification. For example, on the top bar of the frame, the side of the forks, the chain guard, etc. I does look like a decal on the top bar. Is it a decal on the chain guard? Here is a photo of my '69 Fair Lady which I am referring to. View attachment 1650733



I believe the top bar and seat post and fork darts are all water slide decals. The guard is screened for sure maybe the darts as well not sure about those.


----------



## stoney (Jun 23, 2022)

The darts on forks should be screened.


----------



## GTs58 (Jun 23, 2022)

Schwinn quit using decals on the chain guards after the 1958 models. Fork markings were never decals, either hand painted or screened. All other markings were decals.


----------



## Dbike (Jun 23, 2022)

Thanks for the replies. What does "screened" mean?


----------



## stoney (Jun 24, 2022)

I am not exactly sure of the right description of screening. It was the original process on those parts. It can be very easily wiped off with a cleaner so you have to be careful around it. Like @GTs58 described it can be painted also. My Opal '64 in my avatar has painted fork darts and chain guard lettering.


----------



## Freqman1 (Jun 24, 2022)

You can Google "silk screen" and find out how it is done. It is essentially a type of printing process. For bicycles a paint is used instead of an ink. V/r Shawn


----------

